# Friday Song. Hilarious!



## TylerD (24/1/14)




----------



## devdev (3/2/14)

Have to necro this thread I'm afraid, but all the metal heads need to see this guys work. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/AndyRehfeldt

Basically he makes metal songs into 'radio friendly versions' and makes pop songs into heavy metal. What makes it is that he re-dubs the music videos, so the actual bands look like they are playing his version

Two of his best:

*Metallica-Enter Sandman (Smooth Jazz Version)*


*Adele-Rolling In The Deep(Jazz Metal Version)*

(Gets good at 58 seconds)

This guy has bucketloads of talent and plays drums, guitars, keyboard and bass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (4/2/14)

That is awesome!


----------



## BhavZ (4/2/14)

Amazing.. That guy has got some serious talent


----------

